# Z. McCarty automatic knives....



## germag (May 3, 2009)

I have a Z. McCarty automatic knife with oozic ivory handles....it has been sitting in my living room in a display case with a couple of Blanton autos for about 12 years or so....I just found out how much it's worth. 

I'll be putting it away now.


----------



## bearpugh (May 3, 2009)

thanks for the pics. really enjoyed.


----------



## germag (May 3, 2009)

bearpugh said:


> thanks for the pics. really enjoyed.




 Quite welcome!

Actually, if you'll be a little patient, I'll try to get some photos made and post them....


The prices I found are outrageous....I really have my doubts that these knives are worth that kind of money.  The Knife Guy website is listing them at $9,950.00. 

http://www.theswitchblade.com/p53_z_mccarty


----------



## wvdawg (May 4, 2009)

*Just lookin to help . . .*

  Hey Uncle Germag, want me to hold onto it for you???  Your new nephew, wvdawg!


----------



## germag (May 4, 2009)

Dang...this nephew thing is catching......


----------



## marknga (May 4, 2009)

I'm not sure about that $ amount but yes they are a great collectible. 

Wish I had a few in my safe!

Yes pictures would be appreciated!


----------



## germag (May 4, 2009)

Here you go:


----------



## wvdawg (May 4, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## bristol_bound (May 4, 2009)

Man I like that, classic lines. Whats the blade length?


----------



## germag (May 4, 2009)

Blade length is 2 7/8"


----------



## marknga (May 5, 2009)

Very nice knife.

A friend of mine kept a new in the box Z in his desk drawer for years and years. I wonder if he still has it????


----------



## sharpeblades (May 5, 2009)

*Z  knife*

Germag ;did you explain what the handle material is ???And where it comes from ??? ime am not trying to be funny alot of people dont know what oozic is or where it comes from. I have several big full size pieces of it that looks like a club. and have made a lot of knives with oozic  it over the years.


----------



## marknga (May 5, 2009)

Raleigh I have no idea what oozic is? I tried to google it to avail.
I would gather that is must be old??


----------



## germag (May 5, 2009)

sharpeblades said:


> Germag ;did you explain what the handle material is ???And where it comes from ??? ime am not trying to be funny alot of people dont know what oozic is or where it comes from. I have several big full size pieces of it that looks like a club. and have made a lot of knives with oozic  it over the years.




I'm askeered to....I don't want to get banded (or banned)....

OK. I'll try.

It comes from a bone in the Walrus called a baculum (penile bone). People don't have them, but most other mammals do.


----------



## marknga (May 5, 2009)

Well then....

oozic when you think about it ...sounds rather painful.

Learned something new today. Don't know if I'll ever be able to use that info on Jeopardy but learned something new.


----------



## sharpeblades (May 5, 2009)

*Knife handle*

There are alot of people that dont know what it is .The older stuff that has been buried in the ice for years can have some pretty colors to it . The eskimos used it for clubs along with other things.Like sled runners


----------



## wvdawg (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the lesson on knife anatomy . . .     Very interesting indeed!


----------



## germag (May 5, 2009)

You're welcome....and I didn't even get bandeded....


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 5, 2009)

Do a forum search on "raccoon toothpick" and see what you come up with.


----------



## germag (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, sometimes people wear a raccoon baculum on a necklace for a good luck charm....that's what a "raccoon toothpick" is. You can buy them on Ebay if you really want one. I can probably do without one for quite a while longer, though......


----------



## Gaswamp (May 5, 2009)

germag, have you got one of RT's auto's yet?


----------



## germag (May 5, 2009)

Gaswamp said:


> germag, have you got one of RT's auto's yet?



Not yet...I'm just waiting for one to come available......


----------



## sharpeblades (May 6, 2009)

*Autos*

Ime going to do a couple .and post them on here before they go to new york


----------



## dawgfan94 (May 8, 2009)

My dad just gave me a couple of Z. McCarty knives. They are non folders, very nice and never used. Not that I'd part with them but what are they worth?


----------



## germag (May 8, 2009)

dawgfan94 said:


> My dad just gave me a couple of Z. McCarty knives. They are non folders, very nice and never used. Not that I'd part with them but what are they worth?



No clue. I went to a website that specializes in custom automatic knives, but I didn't see anything there about fixed blade.


----------

